# Anyone see that wedding cake on the Today Show today ?



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I rarely watch the Today Show, but today I guess they were doing some wedding. The wedding cake sounded wonderful -- each layer had a chocolate cake layer, cheesecake, topped with chocolate mousse and raspberry filling. Has anyone seen a recipe similar to this? I would want to make a scaled down version -- a 2 or 3 layer cake using 8 or 9 inch round cake pans. My mother's birthday is coming up and I would love to try something new (although I have a never ending recipe binder of all of my collected recipes for fabulous chocolate cakes!!).


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sure, I'll embarass myself again (because I still can't remember how to spell his name after repeated and repeated corrections)...check out the "Death By Chocolate" series of books written by Marcel Desluaniers (so sorry). He does alot of layering like what you mentioned....it's quite interesting I think. Instead of layering only cakes and mousses or creams like the European pastry books show he uses cheesecakes and other multiple cake flavors in one torte. Even a "rise crispy treat" type filling as layers....he has endless ideas.

You can use your own favorite recipes for each layer and assemble them into your own dessert. Add as many layers as you want and make each as thick or thin as you desire too.

Build like this in your spring form pan or ring mold:

1. put your Cheesecake layer on cardboard base.
2. put a thin layer of mousse on top of cheesecake.
3. adhear a thin layer of cake to mousse.
4. spread thin layer of perserves over cake
5. add remaining mousse
6. top with another thin layer of cake.

Let the whole thing set/chill, then pour ganche over the whole torte and finish garnishing as you please. You could press some of you ground up cake scraps on the sides of the torte... 

The possiblities are endless.......


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

.....leave off the raspberry filling and send to me.....


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

looks like i will have to buy the death by chocolate book. he he he


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Isaac I'm a big fan of his, I have all 4 of his books, the last two aren't nearly as clever as his first 2. Either "Death by Chocolate" or "Desserts to Die For" are good solid buys. I think his books probably had the biggest impact on me as a pastry chef than any other books I can think of. I knew how to bake and decorate but I was only following dirrections. When I began working thru his books I was amazed at how he works his recipes. He breaks "rules" and does seeming crazy stuff and it works great everytime! 

I'm not crazy about his cake recipes. I think they tend to be too dry (so I sub in my own) but his mousses (the simplity of them is wild) and the way he assembles desserts was really different than I've ever seen published. I had never dared think about layering and combining as freely before I saw him do it. He's inspired me to give up leaning on books by following their proceedures to the letter.

Once upon a time I was a slave to a recipe. I'd have to make each component exactly as the recipe called for. Well that's not easy when your short on time. So I borrowed his mentality and figured out how to use up all my scraps into the next torte and so on, where as before I'd have waste that I didn't want to throw out but I didn't have any use for.

I would put his books high on my list of pastry books. Maybe it was the right timing, but his books were the learning curve for me. I look at desserts differently due to him.


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks for the tip about the books. I will have to check into them. I know Amazon has recently reduced prices of many of their books -- so I'll have to go take a peek at them.
I really do love the idea of layering cakes -- it makes for such beautiful presentation.
The lady that did this particular cake is named Cecile Gady (I think that's her last name) and works for Cakework in San Francisco. I don't know if any of you are familiar with her.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh Wendy,

When I saw him making his peanut butter/chocolate cake, I was sold!! I think it's in Desserts to die for. Have you tried it?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

It's three thin layers of cake, but their really more like a brownie. Layered with ganche that has some peanut butter in it and layers of regular peanut butter. Then you pour ganche ove the top, spread and finish with chopped toasted peanuts on the sides. 

That one? Oh yes, I've made it tons of times.

I went from there to making my own torte with chocolate cake, thick layer of ganche, peanut butter mousse, choc. cake, thick layer of ganche then chocolate mousse, thin layer of cake on top. Let set, pour peanut butter chocolate ganche over the top and garnish with chopped honey roasted peanuts. His is far more dense, more geared to kids, mine is lighter but adults like it too.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes that one, Wendy.

As far as I'm concerned, dense or light, they're all so d***** good!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I bought Death by Chocolate at a used book store, got it home, and it turned out to be autographed!


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Okay, so if I had to start with one -- which book should I get "Death by Chocolate" or "Desserts to Die For" ? (the latter is out of stock on Amazon so they only sell it used). 
I also saw Death by Chocolate Cakes and Death by Chocolate Cookies? Are these the ones, Wendy, that you said you didn't like as much?
I guess I could also check on Ebay and see if they have some in really good used condition (I just hate getting something that isn't in as good condition as I was expecting).


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have you tried www.bn.com


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You might try half.com -- I have found them to be very truthful regarding condition of the books and some are sold brand new. Half.com is an offshoot of ebay, I think.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Wendy,
I was just curious if you saw that Today show. We authorized them to use two of our cakes, I know they used one for msnbc, a really stupid one with football helmets. I was just curious if they used any for the tv spot.
How's things?
Jeff


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

JEFF, WHY DIDN'T YOU POST THAT EARILIER SO WE ALL COULD TUNE IN TO SEE YOUR CAKES????!! Darn, that would have been great! I'm on line during that time period....I could have watched.


Great find Bighat! I hardly ever find that current of a book, plus having it signed, way cool.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well twice this morning I lost lengthy posts on line, I guess that's gods way of telling me I talk too much! I did go book by book comparing both for you bakerbebe....but lost it.

Quick answer, get "Death by Chocolate" first it had the most hits in it. All of his frostings, ganches and mousses are terrific (with one exception, his simple chocolate mousse isn't great). I never made any of his icecreams, both books have several recipes for them. I also am not crazy about his baking (cakes, cookie and brownies), they tend to be abit dry (but still good, just not perfect), so underbake them or use your own instead. BUT he is brilliant in his layering and fillings. If you do buy any of his books I can give you notes on which items were great and which were misses.

His cookie book and his latest chocolate cake book were the ones I wouldn't buy unless I had alot of money burning in my pocket.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Bakerbebe
I'm glad her cake won on the show.
Met Cecile Gady many moons ago in San Francisco. She is Cakework. The owner. Check out her website www.cakework.com


----------

